# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Trung >  Hoạt Động CNC Đà Nẵng

## thehiena2

Tình hình lâu ni hiệp hội Đà Nẵng thấy hơi vắng, em tranh thủ viết bài cho nó náo động tí bà con vô chém em xin nhẹ tay hjhjh
Tình hình chiều ni có bác nào đó điện thoại em hỏi đặt 100 con vít M2x0,4 dài 10mm, và 100 con bulong M10x1 dai 200mm gì đó mà làm bằng thép C45 đem đi tiện có chịu nổi không các Bác.
Em thì không có đồ nghề ngon gì đâu với trình độ còn yếu, cái chi chứ thép C45 mà tiện thì em chịu!

Đồ nghề của em chỉ có thế thôi.
Sinh viên của em thì: Em dạy hết tiết rồi mà cứ lôi đầu em xin dạy thêm vài buổi nữa, thế là em phải đẩn luôn cả trưa lẫn tối, mệt nhưng cũng cố vì sv ham học.
Các bác có đặt hàng thì cái gì dễ dễ để sinh viên em còn làm được, em thì hết nốt time rồi.


Còn các bác có đặt lắp máy CNC, hoặc mua phụ tùng qua em lắp cho kiếm máy đồng mời anh em CNC uống cafe nói dốc tí cho vui.

----------


## blueocean

Cuối cùng là bác muốn hoạt động gì?

----------


## Tuanlm

Cafe nói dóc thì cần gì tiền lời hả thầy. alo là có liền mà. Còn dzụ lắp máy hay mua phụ tùng thì ... he he

----------


## thehiena2

Hoạt động CNC chứ còn gì hjhjhj. hoạt động CNC là gồm rất nhiều vấn đề liên quan tới CNC, trong đó nói dóc cũng có hjhjhj.
bác "Tuanlm" dạo ni anh em alo nó cứ bận bận hay sao ấy bác. 
Ae Đà Nẵng dạo ni sao rồi nhi`, mưa gió 1 bửa đi chứ hề.

----------


## writewin

thép ct 45 ủ mềm rồi thì cũng ko cứng lắm đâu Hiển ơi, vis m2 0.4 thì hơi khoai vì ko có bàn ta rô còn bulon m10 x1 thì có mũi nhưng ko có phôi , khoan  lổ ta rô rồi phay 6 mặt cũng chết công, vụ này chắc ko ăn dc đâu hiển, đám hàng này chắc là hàng bên điện lực rồi ^^

trưa nay qua th ca fe chơi

----------

thehiena2

----------


## thuhanoi

@Tuanlm,bác gọi mình có chi không, mình đang ở pataya  :Big Grin: , có chi ib nhé, hi, về cạnh tranh spín với bác namspin chơi

----------


## thehiena2

(Thắng): Đâu có nhận đâu T, nghe là nổi da gà rồi hjhjhj.
Bác (thuhanoi) Spin thế nào bác có rẻ ko, gôm tiền mua 1 cái ủng hộ bác nhé.

----------


## thuhanoi

> (Thắng): Đâu có nhận đâu T, nghe là nổi da gà rồi hjhjhj.
> Bác (thuhanoi) Spin thế nào bác có rẻ ko, gôm tiền mua 1 cái ủng hộ bác nhé.


tương tự cái này: 
Hehee thấy bác nam đi TL về pi ns nổi như cồn, đùa mà - pín Thái 22 tr đồng  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhcos

Sắp đi du lịch Đà nẵng, hy vọng có thời gian gặp mấy bác giao lưu tí.

----------

jimmyli, thuhanoi

----------


## thehiena2

> Sắp đi du lịch Đà nẵng, hy vọng có thời gian gặp mấy bác giao lưu tí.


vô đây anh em đông lắm bác, hân hạnh đượcj đốn tiếp

----------

anhcos

----------


## writewin

@ chú hòe: để lại con cái đầu BT 30 ấy đi, bên QK5 vừa đưa thêm quân qua bên con nè nên định triển khai sơm cái máy đó h chờ hàng về ko kip ^^

----------


## Diyodira

> @ chú hòe: để lại con cái đầu BT 30 ấy đi, bên QK5 vừa đưa thêm quân qua bên con nè nên định triển khai sơm cái máy đó h chờ hàng về ko kip ^^


tình cảm quá chời, trái tim lạnh như chú Hòe cũng phải rung động  :Smile:

----------


## mig21

Bác có ghé hội an thì có e đón tiếp hehe

----------

anhcos

----------


## thehiena2

(writewin) QK5 chi mô, H chuyển cho Thắng 3 SV thực tập tiếp sức cho T tí thôi, giải quyết hàng đọng của T cho sạch. Quân ni chủ yếu ném lựu đạn với bắn AK thôi, hjhjh chứ lắp CNC yếu lắm.

----------


## thuhanoi

> @ chú hòe: để lại con cái đầu BT 30 ấy đi, bên QK5 vừa đưa thêm quân qua bên con nè nên định triển khai sơm cái máy đó h chờ hàng về ko kip ^^


Hi, nếu thích thì bợ luôn cả đống luôn, bận quá nên chán rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## thehiena2

Ôi, gôm xòng làm con ni không biết tình hình thế nào.
Đã chuẩn bị được 1/2 vật vã................ hjhjjhh

----------


## thehiena2

Nhận gia công , sửa chữa khuôn mẫu

----------

CKD

----------


## thehiena2

Chế tạo máy CNC cho anh em có nhu cầu đã xong. Thích nhất là Đạt Ma nên tính đường đen tối chăm sóc ngài hjhjhjh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_RX...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Thach001

> Chế tạo máy CNC cho anh em có nhu cầu đã xong. Thích nhất là Đạt Ma nên tính đường đen tối chăm sóc ngài hjhjhjh
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_RX...ature=youtu.be


Anh Hiển làm con máy này dùng mach3 hay nc anh? Em ở Đà Nẵng muốn học hỏi không biết làm sao liên lạc vơí a đây?

----------


## thehiena2

Trên video và các hình ảnh phía trên đã có số ĐT của mình.

----------

Thach001

----------


## Thach001

> Trên video và các hình ảnh phía trên đã có số ĐT của mình.


He hôm trước mới kết bạn facebook với a rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## writewin

hôm nào làm cái tất niên cho hoành tránh ko nhỉ, hiển hay chú hoè hoặc anh tuấn đứng lên cầm chức chủ xị đi,

----------


## thehiena2

Năm 2017 ni 24 nghĩ Tết, tình hình có tất niên tất nhiên gì không Thắng ơi, bà con Đà Nẵng cao kiến gì không.?

----------


## Danang cncrouter

Xin chào các bạn DIY Đà Nẵng. 
Khi nào họp giao lưu cho mình tham gia với nhé, mình ở quận ngũ hành sơn, ĐT 0905019904 Hào. Thanks các bạn.

----------


## thehiena2

Có thể xem được là 5 trục không ạ? Không biết có anh em Đà Nẵng nào sào qua chưa?

https://youtu.be/qvj60JzM2tQ

----------


## writewin

rãnh ghé 16 lê sát em chơi 0905705517

----------


## Tuancoi

Lâu quá không thấy anh em miền Trung họp mặt. Chắc này thành Đại gia hết rùi nên vắng.

----------

